# Wearing the same hoodie and shoes everyday?



## Kakaka

Was browsing another forum and came across a thread about this. General consensus was that it was a bit weird and probably unhygienic which came as a bit of a surprise to me.

For the past year, it's been same pair of shoes everyday and same hoody (unless it was cold then jacket or too hot - obviously washing it regularly). No one ever mentioned it so I thought it was fine :blank Has made me a little paranoid that people have been secretly judging me for it now.

Opinions? Would you notice someone who did this?

EDIT: Can't add a poll :sus


----------



## ImWeird

Wearing the same shoes everyday is fine. The same hoodie though? I'd never do that.


----------



## Oscar7

I don't want to make you self conscious, but I would notice it if it was a daily thing.

Why wear it daily though?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I do that a bit too, i need to buy more clothes.


----------



## sansd

Same shoes is not weird IMO, although it's better not to wear them everyday, especially if you're wearing them for many hours at a time. Any other clothing item you probably shouldn't wear everyday, although the more of an outer layer something is the more acceptable it is to wear it more often. 

I used to wear my swim team (I dove, though, didn't swim) jacket almost everyday in high school. :| I knew it was weird but I needed something I could hide in and I didn't have many other options.


----------



## SOME

I've been wearing the same pair of converse since the 9th grade, same thing goes with my clothes. I'm poor I can't go out and buy a freaking 25 dollar shirt or 60 dollar jeans like people at school. I honestly done give a crap and never have or will. If anyone where to make of me for it lol I'd rob them and use their money to buy new clothes.

I would never judge anyone just because they'd where the same thing. One thing I hate about people is how some can act really snobby based on you'd wear. I so want to ***** slap them.


----------



## Monroee

I'm poor. I wear the same clothes all the time.


----------



## wolfeyes

I wouldn't want to hang out with people who judge me on that haha. One time in grade 9, I wore the same shirt two days in a row and some girl made fun of me. I didn't think it was a big deal.

I wouldn't even notice about the shoes. And if someone wore the same hoody every day it would not bother me, because I would assume that they wash it every few days (unless they smell really bad).


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I used to get teased about it too when i was a teenager, i just get stuck in it because it's comfortable and i don't want to spend ridiculous amounts of money on clothing. some kid in high school said it makes me look dirty and poor, even though they were washed/dried every day. :roll


----------



## zookeeper

I wear the same hoodie everyday. Wash it on the weekend, wear it for another week. Unless you're sweating through 2-3 layers of clothing, then it's really not getting dirty. And if it is, then you need to bathe more frequently.

I've also been known to wear the same pants 3-4 days in a row. Again, unless I'm doing some exertion or playing in the mud, they're not what I'd call dirty.


----------



## Charizard

I was prone to wearing hoodies in middle school, I would cycle between two or three of them over the course of two weeks (how often I did laundry).

Only ever had one pair of shoes at a time though, soccer cleats excluded.


----------



## Just Lurking

The hoodie, I'd notice. It shouldn't matter though, as long as you're not radiating any, ummm, unpleasant smells...

The shoes, I'd be a lot less likely to notice, but wearing the same ones every day is a little more "normal" anyway.


----------



## Kakaka

I know what a few of you guys mean when it comes to money. It's always a struggle to get new clothes with my parents because anything that isn't ridiculously basic is viewed as too expensive.



Oscar7 said:


> I don't want to make you self conscious, but I would notice it if it was a daily thing.
> 
> Why wear it daily though?


It's always fairly cold round here and I tend to wear t-shirts so I usually wear an unzipped hoodie to keep my arms warm. And yeah, I don't own another one.


----------



## SilentWitness

When it starts to bother you then change otherwise who cares if it bothers other people. Some buy 2 of the same thing anyway.


----------



## Revenwyn

Don't know about whether you have any autistic traits but wearing the same item/items of clothing every day is fairly common for them. 

I'll wear the same shirt for a week. I always have. But now it's mostly out of necessity since I can't get to a laundromat except for once every two or three months or so. Don't have the money to do laundry...


----------



## Closed

I own one pair of footwear and have wore them since I got them for christmas in 2009.

I also only own one hoody and don't own a coat/jacket so I wear it pretty much 24/7 in and outside the house. It gets washed once every fortnight.

Couldn't really give a crap what people think. I'm poor and if it bothers them so much they could always offer to buy me some new clothes!


----------



## supersoshychick

I don't buy hoodies much, i only own one that i wear in replace of a jacket. I think often if i should buy a new one or not...but i see it as another coat...don't buy another one until it's completely worn out. haha.


----------



## Jess32247

I do that to. I'm so self conscious in my "normal" clothes. I especially hate showing my arms.

I need new clothes


----------



## Kennnie

ive been wearing the same hoodie for the past year
same goes for the shoes


----------



## Bbpuff

I tend to rewear clothes constantly.. And I'm positive people noticed at school. >.< I only own about 3 pairs of jeans, 1 jacket, 1 hoodie and 3 shirts that I actually feel comfortable wearing out in public. So I basically cycle between those clothes v.v" And I wear the same shoes everyday aswell x.x' When I'm just staying at home I just wear some old shirts and shorts or something.. I still fit a shirt that I wore in 3rd grade.. e.e;


----------



## watashi

I don't have a lot of shoes/footwear. I change them seasonally pretty much. I have quite a few shirts though, so I wear a different one every day. I think you should have at elast 2 you can wear outside, otherwise what are you going to wear when you need to do laundry?


----------



## emilysimons

sadly i have like the same outfits i wear every week and believe me at my school people will let you know if something isn't normal. i have just gotten used to what they say i really don't care anymore, and even if they were talking about you, you shouldn't care. i always wear sweathshirts no matter how hot or cold beacuase i have VERY VERY hairy arms since i used to shave them for swimming tourneys.


----------



## Talgonite

Who cares?!

I mean, of course if I saw you in a hoodie every day I would notice, but it wouldn't be a bad thing. Like if I saw you across a parking lot I'd know it was you by the hoodie so I'd be all like "Hey it's whateveryournameis! Hi!"

If it's what you like to wear then rock it out! It adds to your character.


----------



## Monotony

If you wash it a lot then it doesn't matter, who care what they think about you wearing the same thing everyday.


----------



## Kascheritt

Same shoes, same jeans and jacket everyday. I've many t-shirts, but everything else is limited. My other pair of jeans got torn up and I don't want to buy a new pair because I'm losing weight -__- I'm in public just 30min a day so like whatever ! I don't care.


----------



## Charmander

Same shoes, yes. I wouldn't wear the same hoodie every day but I do often wear the same leather jacket probably 3 days of the week.


----------



## Cashew

I had no idea people noticed these things. I don't think it's bad..


----------



## MoonlightSky

I quite often do this, I've been buying more different clothes though lately, but I really need to invest in more shoes.


----------



## Thatonenonbinaryteen

Hello, I think I can help all the people clicking on this link for the question 'is it okay to rewear a sweatshirt everyday?'


I think you should switch it every other day. I would notice someone who did this, but I wouldn't judge them. I, myself, have a sweatshirt I wear about every three days, and I try to wear something different in between those days. You can also throw a flannel over your sweatshirt, or wear different jeans. If you are female, you can change your makeup or hairstyle. So I think try to change it up, but you can wear the same sweatshirt and shoes three times a week, tops. Like today, I'm wearing a sweatshirt I wore day before yesterday, but in between I wore something different, and I hadn't worn it in about three weeks before that. Also, it has been washed. I also would say change your sweatshirt every time you get a shower, and get a shower about every other day.


----------

